

Why I started a dating consulting service in San Francisco - heymicholi
http://heymicholi.com/why

======
swalkergibson
Learn. To. Dance. I do not mean goofy grinding to bad Top 40 or the running
man - learn a ballroom dance. It really does not matter what it is, swing,
Latin, waltz - just fucking do it.

A lot of women like to dance and a lot of men do not. Knowing how to dance is
like having bulletproof patents, a killer product, two million paying
customers, and a personal endorsement from the President of the United States
of how bitchin your company is. Get over your fears, take a class with a bunch
of other newbies, and GO OUT! There is nothing more exhilarating than asking a
beautiful woman to dance and her saying yes. It is truly a remarkable feeling
that most men will never experience.

It solves two problems. First, there is absolutely nothing worse than
approaching someone out of the blue. It is super awkward, and unless you are
Justin Bieber, never works. Two, physical proximity is a _requirement_ on the
dance floor. Attraction is enormously physical, and dancing is the best way to
break that barrier without being a creeper.

Find a beginner Salsa lesson in your area and get moving...

EDIT: I forgot to mention one thing. Find another of your good male friends to
learn with you. Women rarely go anywhere alone, and you need to be prepared to
approach a group of people. Having another person there makes the first
interaction a lot smoother.

------
lien
I wish my ex would talk to you. I think most issues that couples have is
really on communication, and a lot of time we misunderstand each other. We
fail to look at our partner from his/her perspective. I broke up with my ex
because he failed to see my point of view and lacked generosity on
understanding how I feel. I find that most guys in tech fail to express
feelings and emotions when they're in relationships and fail to see things
from their partners' point of view. What girl would want to date someone who's
only into himself?

I think someone like you would help guys become more self-aware on what their
actions have on their partners, and help them be more considerate. This is not
about becoming someone you're not, but being more open and considerate about
what their girlfriends when in relationship. Trust me, women don't need that
much time, but how you can communicate that to us matters more.

------
garethsprice
"I just can't help but think that such services are nothing more than money
making schemes off of "geeks"."

Technically this is true for any form of consulting service. Are consultants
just running a "money making scheme" when they advise business owners on
technology or management decisions?

As long as the service is providing genuine value to clients then what's wrong
with that?

There is a stigma about paying for (or even seeking) advice in areas that are
considered natural behavior, but for some (especially geeky types), seemingly
natural behaviors are quite foreign.

Having someone provide personalized advice, candid feedback and a confidence
boost would definitely have had value for me when I was dating. Even now there
are still a ton of social rules I'd love to understand that completely evade
me :)

------
heymicholi
No offense taken. I see where you're coming from. Styling is something I do
AFTER getting to know you and what's going on beneath the surface. It should
be a reflection of your own personal style and not all about what I [she]
wants to see. Some of you don't know what your personal style is, but there's
definitely potential. I'm here to help with that...but it starts with a
conversation.

I am not charging for this...yet.

~~~
jordhy
I think there's a huge need for your service. However, your customers aren't
going to be very open in public forums. Maybe you should think of strategies
to take the conversation offline or in private/less exposed chat rooms.

~~~
heymicholi
You're right. But if you take into account how many of you are now aware of
what I'm doing just by reading this post on HN (where a lot of you go), it's a
good start. I don't anticipate potential clients setting up a meeting with me
on here or in a comment on my blog. If it's not clear enough on my post, there
are plenty of other ways to get in touch with me, including email >>
hi@heymicholi.com

If you can think of other "strategies" outside of an online 'hacker' forum,
I'd love to hear from you.

------
samstave
No offense, but I just can't help but think that such services are nothing
more than money making schemes off of "geeks".

I'd recommend /r/malefashionadvice over a service that ostensibly would do the
same thing. Re-wardrobe you and give your self esteem a boost.

Are you charging money for this?

